# How to accept and move



## lordfire00 (Jun 28, 2014)

My story is very complicated but what i can say is, how does a man let go of a marriage of 15yrs? Im going to therapy, wife refuses any form of of counseling. Have 4 young kids and that is partly why i cant call it quits. The other reason is, its hard for me to let go of 15yrs. I know there are others that doing with even more time than me, but the way i look at this woman, its very hard. I keeping thinking about the wife she was with me before, and see who she is now, its night and day.


----------



## 3Xnocharm (Jun 22, 2012)

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/genera...938-how-do-i-accept-my-marriage-may-over.html

You posted this thread in Sept of 2014. Your marriage has been over since before even THAT thread. Your wife checked out long ago. I am not sure how to tell you to accept it but it IS time you faced the reality of it. You keep hanging on you say for your kids...well you are doing your kids no favors staying with a woman who doesnt want you, you are setting a bad example and creating a harmful environment. 

Your wife does not want to be with you. Time to stop wasting your life.


----------



## Evinrude58 (Jun 16, 2014)

You will likely only be able to let her go when you are forced to. It's is an excruciating process, but you can do it when you have to. After you have been through it, you will be able to look back and see that accepting "it" was the hardest part, and that acceptance is the key to being happy again. I promise you that you can still be happy if you give yourself the chance by accepting what has happened and going forward with your life, vs trying to get back the past. One cannot let go of the past, until he starts grabbing hold of the future.

Stop rotting and get up and take steps forward.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DanielleBennett (Oct 9, 2015)

I think it is time to let go and move on. I am sorry it is so difficult but if she refuses to go to counseling or to continue with the relationship then you can't force her. Sometimes you have to stop beating a dead horse. I do suggest that you continue counseling, it will be good for you and will help you pick up the pieces.


----------



## Mr.Fisty (Nov 4, 2014)

You cannot make her participate, and because the relationship ends, that does not negate the last 15 years, however, being miserable for years hoping for a change will cause you self harm.

She has a right to be whom she wants, she has the right to not be compatible with you, and she has the right to not love you any longer.

Your children will be fine if you are both amicable towards one another, and just be the positive role models they need.

You are unhealthy at the moment, with a low sense of self worth, learn to become independent without a relationship, and that is something you can teach your children so they can detach from unhealthy situations.


----------



## Marc878 (Aug 26, 2015)

Your living in denial just wastes your time and life you'll never get back.

Good luck with that.


----------



## farsidejunky (Mar 19, 2014)

Lordfire, you are back. I wish I could say it is unexpected.

Are you prepared to do something about it now, or just complain and wonder why she won't change?

If you keep doing what you are doing, you will keep getting what you are getting.

Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------

